

Holy crap, is creating A/B tests this easy? - sparshgupta
http://www.visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/split-testing-blog/ab-tests-easy/?utm_source=hn

======
joshklein
I think the only viable alternative to VWO is Optimizely
[<http://www.optimizely.com/>], which is a YC company. Most of the other
options I've researched look like they are too much work, which defeats the
point of buying a product instead of doing it in-house. Note: I haven't used
either product, only viewed their marketing materials.

~~~
norova
Unbounce is another reasonable alternative. It is not specifically made for
A/B testing but it has great functionality for doing so.

Link: <http://www.unbounce.com>

------
nestlequ1k
Holy crap, is spamming Hacker News to get some cheap traffic this easy?

~~~
paraschopra
This is not spamming but announcement of new features. Many companies
(including many YC ones) launch new features on HN. Why do you consider it
spam?

------
almost
VWO is awesome, really quick and easy to set up tests. And the support is
incredible. The few times I've emailed the support address I've had a reply
from Paras in less than an hour, I'm beginning to wonder if he ever sleeps :)

The only complaint I did have about VWO is that there was no way to make a
variation that touched multiple parts of a page. But apparently you now can!
(last item on the list in the article)

~~~
paraschopra
I find support work very satisfying. Even though we are a small team now, I
find it tempting to beat my other colleagues at answering a support question
:)

~~~
sparshgupta
and he often beat me :)

------
NathanKP
I really like how easy and effective the A/B test creation looks from the demo
video. I would definitely sign up if they had a permanent cheap 1000 visitor
per month plan. I don't need a ten thousand visitor a month plan, and my
startup can't afford a $49/month recurring fee. (Yet.)

Then again, if I really want A/B testing I should just code it myself. The
advantage to using this system would be its ease of use.

~~~
acconrad
Ya I feel like this is catered more to the bizdev startups. Isn't it not that
hard to code A/B tests? Also, don't these kind of programs break HTML/CSS
validation and cause cross-browser issues?

~~~
paraschopra
Yes, VWO is targeted at marketers and non-technical folks at companies where a
change in site code can take weeks and months.

------
shasta
Was that music part of the demo video, or do I get that every time I use the
VMO website?

~~~
paraschopra
That was just part of demo video

